# Roof Bike Rack ~ Good Idea or Potential Disaster



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

I already have a Thule roof rack and I am considering getting a Bike Rack for the roof (no trailer hitch on my car & van).

*Here are my concerns:

1) From a couple of posts I've read, there have been comments regarding paint damage from frame mounted bike mounts, such as the Thule Big Mouth to the frame paint. Has anyone had this experience?

2) I am considering a fork mount, such as the Thule Peloton, but again, I've seen posts that state they may damage carbon forks, which my Felt F75 has. Is this the case?

3) From posts on other websites, some have stated that debris and wind damaged the paint on their bikes, resulting in a "sandblast" effect. Is this true? I will be driving from CA to RI, so it will be a long trip. If this is true, is purchasing and using a lycra bike cover enough to mitigate/prevent the damage?

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...k Accessories

4) On various other forums, comments about the Thule frame mounts' lack of stability have been mentioned. Has anyone noticed/experienced this?

*Here are my Bike Rack Options I'm Considering:

1) Thule Peloton Fork Mount
2) Thule Big Mouth Upright Bike mount

If there are any other suggestion/comments, open to those.

Thanks in advance for the help.

D


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I'll address 1 question*



JayhawkNavy02 said:


> I already have a Thule roof rack and I am considering getting a Bike Rack for the roof (no trailer hitch on my car & van).
> 
> *Here are my concerns:
> 
> ...


Most will agree with this, the lycra bike bra will shred at speeds above 30mph or so. I would try some other way of protecting the frame and forward facing surfaces like pipe insulation cut to fit held in place by electrical tape. Way cheaper than a bike bra that will shred. the padding alone of the insulation may stop a dent from a bouncing rock or piece of recap tire.or large bug or small bird.

I have also driven through rain storms strong enough to wash decals off of frames, again the pipe insulation would have protected the finish.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

Arrogant Roadie Prick said:


> I have also driven through rain storms strong enough to wash decals off of frames, again the pipe insulation would have protected the finish.


Good to know, I'm disappointed to find out that the lycra bike bras are so fragile/weak. I was hoping they would be significantly more durable than that. Definitely appreciate the tip on the foam pipe insulation, local home depot has tons of it for a small amount of money each.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a sedan and even though I have a thule roof rack, if I am transporting only one bike I put it in the back seat. If you take the front wheel off it should fit into the back seat if you have a four door sedan. You'll want to put down some kind of blanket over the back seat and floor of the car to prevent the chain grease getting on to the interior. If you have a van I am pretty sure you could fit the bike in the van with the front wheel removed and standing up. You probably just need something to stabilize the bike. I need the roof rack because I need to transport my wife's bike and mine sometimes. Mostly I am concerned with ramming the bikes into the garage door or some other low hanging obstacle.


----------



## wwicklund (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a Mazda3 Hatch with a Thule roof rack. I love the thing. I have driven thousands of miles with bikes up there. Up to 4 bikes at a time. I put my MTBs on the Criterium mounts and my Roadies on the Peloton. No damage to frames or forks from debris or the mounts. For skinny tires though, I would recommend a fork mount because the tires don't quite fill the track where the tire sits, and can be slightly less stable then a MTB tire. if you don't have one already, get a fairing. Helps a lot with noise and a little with gas mileage.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

parity said:


> Mostly I am concerned with ramming the bikes into the garage door or some other low hanging obstacle.


As I've posted in another thread, a helpful technique is to leave a large object in the garage opening (just inside the door) before departing. This will force you to get out of the car when you return; perhaps you will then remember that you have to do something about the precious items on the car's roof.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

In regards to

2) I am considering a fork mount, such as the Thule Peloton, but again, I've seen posts that state they may damage carbon forks, which my Felt F75 has. Is this the case?

I have the same issue with carbon dropouts. I can only clamp them so tight. On my last long highway ride the fork came loose after 2 hours at 70 mph. Luckily there was no damage done to my brand new bike. From now on I anchor a bungy cord onto the rack and wrap it around the stem area.

Plus, put something on the dash area to remind you that there is bike on top. There's nothing worse that hearing a crunch while going through a drive-thru window. Luckily that hasn't happened to me.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Thule roof rack on my BMW 325i, and it works really well. I agree with wwicklund about the Peleton being better for road bikes. I originally had two Big Mouths on it to carry our comfort bikes, and it works just fine for them with their wide tires. But when I got the road bike, I didn't like the way the front end would shimmy at freeway speeds (I could see it looking up thru the sunroof). So I got a Peleton last year and added that.

I wouldn't think that a carbon fork would be an issue, or at least on my bike which does not have carbon dropouts.

And I did attempt to pull into the garage with the bikes up there once when I was maneuvering the car in the driveway. Fortunately it was the comfort bikes and it just knocked them out of the carriers while only tweaking the brake carrier on my wife's bike slightly. I was more concerned about my car, but managed to polish out the scratches. I was lucky also that none of the neighbors were out and about at the time.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

parity said:


> I have a sedan and even though I have a thule roof rack, if I am transporting only one bike I put it in the back seat. If you take the front wheel off it should fit into the back seat if you have a four door sedan. You'll want to put down some kind of blanket over the back seat and floor of the car to prevent the chain grease getting on to the interior. If you have a van I am pretty sure you could fit the bike in the van with the front wheel removed and standing up.


I should have put this in the post, we have 3 children and a dog. Putting the bike in the Van is not an option. My car is a sports car and the bike will not fit as there is no back seat. Has to either go on the roof or in a shipping box.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

wwicklund said:


> I have a Mazda3 Hatch with a Thule roof rack. I love the thing. I have driven thousands of miles with bikes up there. Up to 4 bikes at a time. No damage to frames or forks from debris or the mounts. For skinny tires though, I would recommend a fork mount because the tires don't quite fill the track where the tire sits, and can be slightly less stable then a MTB tire. if you don't have one already, get a fairing. Helps a lot with noise and a little with gas mileage.


Awesome advice, I actually bought the fairing last night based on this and I do have a road bike (Felt F75) that I am taking with me, so a fork mount is definitely in the picture (Thule Peloton). Thanks for the help. You guys rock!


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> As I've posted in another thread, a helpful technique is to leave a large object in the garage opening (just inside the door) before departing. This will force you to get out of the car when you return; perhaps you will then remember that you have to do something about the precious items on the car's roof.


Not a bad idea, I could put up a sign that says, BIKE ON ROOF. I also like the idea of hiding the garage door opener with the bike or even easier, just leave it in the garage so you have to get out.

Awesome advice, thanks!


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

HikenBike said:


> In regards to
> 
> 2) I am considering a fork mount, such as the Thule Peloton, but again, I've seen posts that state they may damage carbon forks, which my Felt F75 has. Is this the case?
> 
> I have the same issue with carbon dropouts. I can only clamp them so tight. On my last long highway ride the fork came loose after 2 hours at 70 mph. Luckily there was no damage done to my brand new bike. From now on I anchor a bungy cord onto the rack and wrap it around the stem area.


WoW, not good, I think I'll probably ship the bike and use a bike mount for local transportation. Do you recommend a frame mount vs. a fork mount after that experience, like the thule big mouth?


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*What about a trunk-mount rack?*

I've used both roof racks and trunk mount racks quite a bit on a range of cars, from a Fiat 124 Spider and Civic coupe to a series of small sedans. When I'm traveling by myself or with just one bike, I generally use a Yakima trunk rack, because it eliminates the low-overhang problem, reduces the chance of damage from debris and boosts my mileage (a roof rack with two bikes lowers the mpg in our Protege5 from mid-30s to mid-20s at 70). We've never had problems with either setup, even with four bikes on the Honda coupe (not recommended, but there were extenuating circumstances).
My bikes are big and heavy (64cm Atlantis and Rambouillet), and the trunk rack seems iffy with two of them on it, but if you'll normally be carrying just one, it isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

> HikenBike
> 
> I have the same issue with carbon dropouts. I can only clamp them so tight. On my last long highway ride the fork came loose after 2 hours at 70 mph. Luckily there was no damage done to my brand new bike. From now on I anchor a bungy cord onto the rack and wrap it around the stem area.


What???!! ! Then you didn't attach the front fork correctly. 

To the OP:
Buy a front fork mount, and clamp that sucker down. I have a Felt F3C, with a full carbon fork, and have ridden to countless races with the bike cruising at 80mph for hours with no problems. Check out Rocky Mounts. They are made as good as Thule's or Yakimas but cost about half as much. 

If you still think that fork mounts are too "tough" on the front fork, then just check out the support cars at the next local race:


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

What???!! ! Then you didn't attach the front fork correctly. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quite possible. It was good for the first 1+ hour. I stopped to check it, and it was solid. With the carbon dropouts, it more difficult to determine exactly how much clamp pressure is adequate without cracking the dropouts. I've never had an issue with my other bike with aluminum drops. I just clamp it as hard as it goes.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have older Thule frame mounts, pre Big Mouth. One of them even is missing the little plastic jaw protector. I find wrapping a sock around the frame works well. I have hauled numerous bikes without a problem. I use a sock even if the jaw protector is in place. I use one of the Thule straps on the front wheel and it holds it securely in the track.

I also have a fork mount and it works fine too.

I have a bike bra and it has worked fine without tattering at highway speeds. I am happy that I have it as it keeps the bugs off the bike.

A friend has a hitch mount rack and guys have had damage on their bikes when loading multiple bikes on his rack. There just seems too much room for bikes to sway, wheels turn and spin and etc. which makes it possible for one to contact another. I am not sure of the brand.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*Consider the Thule Sidearm*

This is the rack that I have on top of my Toyota truck. I went with this one because you have no part of the rack touching the frame. And you do not have to remove the front wheel so there is no drop out issues. It is very secure and lockable. I trust my Santa Cruz Heckler mountain bike and my LeMond Tete de Course road bike on it.
http://www.thuleracks.com/product.asp?dept_id=8&sku=594


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

Kestreljr said:


> To the OP: Buy a front fork mount, and clamp that sucker down. I have a Felt F3C, with a full carbon fork, and have ridden to countless races with the bike cruising at 80mph for hours with no problems. Check out Rocky Mounts. They are made as good as Thule's or Yakimas but cost about half as much.


Awesome! I have full carbon forks so good to hear that the risk for damage is only there if they're installed/adjusted incorrectly. Did you use a bra at 80? I've hearad they get shredded at high speed and that pipe insulation can work better.

Thanks, you guys are awesome!


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

The forks are full carbon on the Felt F75 road bike (should have included that in the origonal post...), I do have a Mountain Bike, but I'll be travelling with the Felt.

Thanks for the Peloton (fork mount) help.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

Post Deleted


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

We have a Thule rack already w/fairing, so I'd rather not buy a trunk rack. I'd pay the money and have the bike packed in a box and shipped instead. I like the roof rack because we have 3 kids and a dog and I want to keep as much up there as possible. I hate to have stuff on the roof and back as well.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good to know. I guess everything has trade offs. I already have a roof rack so I want to stay with that. Fork mounts seem the way to go for stability with a road bike. Some good posts earlier with Mavic's support vehicle.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

Some people talked about "wobbling" or lack of stability in road bikes with the Thule frame mounts, usually the "Big Mouth", do you ever see this with the Thule 594 Side Arm Bike Carrier? I'm assuming that's what it is in the picture.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

JayhawkNavy02 said:


> Awesome! I have full carbon forks so good to hear that the risk for damage is only there if they're installed/adjusted incorrectly. Did you use a bra at 80? I've hearad they get shredded at high speed and that pipe insulation can work better.
> 
> Thanks, you guys are awesome!


I have never used a bra- and I have never had major problems with my bike getting debris. I have never noticed any road grime, maybe some gnats, but a wet cloth wipes any of that stuff off.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

No wobbling, you just have to make sure you ratchet the arm down tight over the tire as well as the strap that goes around the wheel on the rear. It seems that the bike on any rack will have a small amount of movement, but not enough to be a concern.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

For me the big bonus was there is nothing touching the frame. My friends Santa Cruz Blur is scratched to crap from where it rests on the trunk rack.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, same thing here. Everyone around here with trunk/hitch racks bikes look like garbage.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

JayhawkNavy02 said:


> Yep, same thing here. Everyone around here with trunk/hitch racks bikes look like garbage.


Thats because they don't take the time or effort to take care of there bike when it is on the rack. I have the Saris Bones trunk rack and my Kuota does not have one scratch in it from the rack. I take cotton socks and lay them down in the cradles and then sit the bike on top of the socks. Wrap the socks around the tubes and cinch the straps down. My wife makes fun of me but it is worth the extra effort.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

You're right & a good idea, and I don't see anyone take the time, they usually toss on the rack and go.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Frame Mount NOT Recommended By Felt Customer Service*

Here is the email I received, I thought I would post it for everyone's knowledge/use if they're interested. Looks like a fork mount system like the Thule Peloton is the way to go.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi XXXXXXX,

We're glad to hear you have been enjoying your F75. Sorry to hear you will
be leaving the fair state of California.

Our biggest recommendation is that you avoid any mount that clamps a frame
tube, so we really try to steer everyone away from the Big Mouth and similar
racks. On your bike a fork mount will be very reliable and easy to use. The
Sidearm mount is another viable option.

With Best Regards,
Patrick
Felt Bicycles
www.feltracing.com


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

JayhawkNavy02 said:


> You're right & a good idea, and I don't see anyone take the time, they usually toss on the rack and go.


Ditto- the guy with the Cruz does nothing to protect the frame. That said if nothing is touching the frame, than that is one less thing to worry about. Saris does however make very nice products.


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like this problem is solved, but let me add that the way people break forks in roof mounts is by tipping the bike when the clamp is on just one of the dropouts.

How it happens:
You are putting your bike on the rack but it isn't opening enough to get both sides of the fork in, you put one side in and pause to loosen the skewer...bike falls over while you are working, the dropout that is on the skewer binds in the mount and all that force is on one little tab in a direction it wasnt designed for.

The same thing can happen taking the bike off the rack. If you get both sides of the fork in your chances of doing any damage using reasonable force is very minor.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

instead of a bra, you can use small children's clothing or cabbage patch kids clothes. Just put pants on the fork and a shirt on the handlebars. You will get lots of looks, but it works well. I use a button down shirt on my handlebars, and I install it backwards. I never get debris and it never freys at high speeds. 

-Brian
TheRoadBike.com

By the way, that sidearm mount is a piece of crap. The sturdiest way is to get a fork mounted rack. Any rack that doesn't remove the front wheel is inherently unstable.


----------



## Joshua Finch (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you have a Thule rack, but I have a Yakima
http://yakima.com/racks/bike-racks/product/8002084/king-cobra.aspx

I had to choose one that leaves the front wheel on- I have way to much stuff in my little hatchback to make room for a wheel. 

Only time my road bike has come out was when I got into a fender bender at 2 mph. popped out, but stayed up there b/c of the lock thats on it. I couldn't really get out of the car though. 

So, if you have as much stuff in your van as you think you'll have- get something where you can leave the wheel on. You won't have any issues with it. Just check it when you get gas if you want. I've made trips from FL back home to NC, and all around FL with it. It stays put.


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Kestreljr said:


> If you still think that fork mounts are too "tough" on the front fork, then just check out the support cars at the next local race:



Hmmm. never thought of mounting the bike on a roof backwards.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*it works just as well..*



ameijer said:


> Hmmm. never thought of mounting the bike on a roof backwards.


but you *MUST* clamp down the rear wheel...trust me on this, I had a friend learn the hard way.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment 185888


I use this; THULE 515 roof rack but with the PELOTON fork mounts. Haven't hurt my bike in anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have two Felts- an F1 Sprint and the FA- which is the same frame/fork as your F75. I use them on my Thule fork mounts all of the time. You have nothing to worry about. After two trips from California to Georgia and back with my F1 Sprint on top, I can confidently say that you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------

